# Apprentice, Journeyman, Master Photographer?



## Smitty91 (Apr 20, 2011)

Is there really an official position as this? Or is this just what they call a second shooter and the like? Or something self-proclaimed?

I mean there are apprentice electricians, apprentice plumbers, apprentice carpenters all "official" in terms of what you are learning, experience, pay etc.  Someone in these fields starts as an apprentice, learns the trade and advances to "Journeyman" then "Master"

Does photography have this as well?


----------



## molested_cow (Apr 20, 2011)

A title is only deserved by those who have achieved it. IMO I don't think being a student is a title. It's a status.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 20, 2011)

Im aiming for Jedi.


----------



## Overread (Apr 21, 2011)

Apprentice - you own a camera where the lens comes off
Journeyman - you've taken some photos with the camera above
Master Photographer - you've taken your photos and someone (other than you) likes them
Godlike Photographer - the photos you've taken that people like were taken on FILM!


Ok sillyness aside most of the apprentice through to mastership setups in other working areas are based on the fact that a central body regulates the allocation of the titles the people get. Sometimes this is a single national group - sometimes its broken into state or county control and for even more exclusive areas of work it could even be at the international level. 
In short someone is holding the gatekeeper keys to the titles and "the next level". In photography there isn't such a group. There are not tests to pass, no hoops to jump through - no one single group has the keys. Thus the keys are in the hands of the photographer themselves - they can call themselves what they like and market themselves to who they like without any need to do anything more.

This is why there is a massive explosion in the lower level market because anyone can do photography - they really do just need the camera and a slight bit of dissatisfaction in their regular working job.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 21, 2011)

In all seriousness, it is a PPA thing.
I admire people who have achieved the points, and passed the tests (A basic understanding of the technical aspects of photography).. Do you have to do it? No. 
But I do respect those people who have taken their craft so seriously that they have.


----------



## Smitty91 (Apr 21, 2011)

Seems like there is a "step" in that direction with the Certified Professional Photographer. Home | Certified Professional Photographer



Overread said:


> Apprentice - you own a camera where the lens comes off
> Journeyman - you've taken some photos with the camera above
> Master Photographer - you've taken your photos and someone (other than you) likes them
> Godlike Photographer - the photos you've taken that people like were taken on FILM!
> ...


----------



## KmH (Apr 21, 2011)

Smitty91 said:


> Is there really an official position as this? Or is this just what they call a second shooter and the like? Or something self-proclaimed?
> 
> I mean there are apprentice electricians, apprentice plumbers, apprentice carpenters all "official" in terms of what you are learning, experience, pay etc.  Someone in these fields starts as an apprentice, learns the trade and advances to "Journeyman" then "Master"
> 
> Does photography have this as well?


 Those are all union jobs and terms. Photographers don't have a union, but they have professional associations. Here is a short and incomplete list:

Professional Photographers of America

http://www.wppionline.com/

American Society of Media Photographers


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 21, 2011)

Photographers could use a union.

Union photog: "I'm sorry Miss Smith but we have a bit of a problem with this request."

Bride to be:  "What sort of problem?"

Union photog:  "Well, the union rules say we don't have to do selective coloring anymore."


----------



## CCericola (Apr 21, 2011)

You can join the PPA and recieve a discount on becoming certified. It is $100 for a PPA member and $500 for non-members. The certification is a written test and portfolio. You have 3 years from when you register to complete the requirements. Then you pay $50 a month for 5 years. After 5 years you have to re-certify;  you either have to retake the written or have enough merits from PPA. If you do not recertify you can no longer say you are certified and you have to remove any logos used in marketing. The Master Photographer title is from PPA and based on merits. Technically you could earn all your merits by attending seminars and entering contests with horrible photos and still earn the title. I only joined for the insurance benefit discounts until I found that my other insurance company was cheaper. The PPA advocates copyright but is slow in helping it's members if they have a dispute. All in all. The PPA is like any other social organization. You will only get out of it what you put in. Does it help business? If you want it to it can but most people don't know what the PPA is so it's not really the prestige-magnet the PPA wants you to believe it is.


----------



## Overread (Apr 21, 2011)

The thing is though I can still call myself a master photographer without joining the PPA. They don't (as far as I know) hold the keys to the title of master photographer - only a master PPA photographer title.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 21, 2011)

Overread said:


> The thing is though I can still call myself a master photographer without joining the PPA. They don't (as far as I know) hold the keys to the title of master photographer - only a master PPA photographer title.


 

That is very true. I wonder how many clients see that title and think the photographer has a real masters degree from an acredited university.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed.  Certified masters, and I know several of these cool people... are certified masters of the PPA way of doing things.  PPA has some cool things going for members, but they tend to be a bit more on the classic, traditional side for many peoples taste.
It's kinda like being an eagle scout.  You can still make a bonfire without being one.


----------

